# What is Lignocel made of?



## Spreebok (Jul 4, 2012)

As title states, what wood is Lignocel made from? Everywhere I look just says 'wood based', but I'd like to know exactly what, if anyone knows :2thumb:


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

spruce/fir


----------



## Spreebok (Jul 4, 2012)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> spruce/fir


Interesting! Thanks


----------

